# Aggression towards me.



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

I have almost a year and a half old German Shepherd/ Husky mix. For a while he was doing great, I got pregnant and he shifted towards my husband being his best friend ( I think he could sense something was up ). I had my daughter 5 months ago and since then everything has been fine, until recently. 

I have been training him with his prong collar to not pull and to walk aside me ( oh boy, thats been tough with a babe strapped to me). For a few weeks now and since then every time IN GENERAL when I go to correct him for anything he barks at me and shows his teeth and bites. He is still intact. HASNT shown aggression towards the baby or my husband JUST ME! I give him plenty of treats although I make him work for them, I want to give up. It just gets difficult. I have taken him to the dog park a few times to run free and get as much exercise as he can and he does great! 

what am I doing wrong!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

From my experience there are a lot of hormonal changes during/after pregnancy which means you essentially 'smell' different to the pup...and maaayyybeeee he doesn't recognize you or is confused by you because of this different 'smell'...especially since dogs rely so much on their noses to discern things...it may be stretching it...but that's my experience...

Also, maaayyybeee a jealousy thing? You've this new amazing being in your life (congrats!) and so you've divided your time now between the two and he may be retaliated at you for that. 

I honestly don't have any suggestions. I fear the same thing happening with my pups if I ever decided to have kids...

Just hang in there...hopefully someone can give pointers but that's my interpretation...


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Is the prong fitted correctly? Perhaps it's causing him pain, so whenever you now correct him, he thinks he'll be experiencing pain.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Eesh one other thing! Rule out any kind of medical issue the pup might have...i.e. is the pup in any kind of pain? Anything different in the routine (besides the baby which is huge)? Any appetite changes? Any changes in poo or pee? etc.


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you! I try and divide my time up evenly between the two just so he wont get jealous. He knows " be careful " so he is allowed where she is. I never punish him in front of her so he doesn't associate her with that. Any suggestions on maybe crate training him? Or is that too late now to do?


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

Nope!! NO changes in poo or pee, feeds are ever morning, good on his shots! The prong collar honestly could be tighter, I just feel bad if we put it on him the correct tightness.. and he doesnt cry at it or get angry. He brings the darn thing to me when he is ready for a walk ( we dont keep it on at all times).


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ShoBoudreau said:


> Thank you! I try and divide my time up evenly between the two just so he wont get jealous. He knows " be careful " so he is allowed where she is. I never punish him in front of her so he doesn't associate her with that. Any suggestions on maybe crate training him? Or is that too late now to do?


I don't know if it's too late to crate train but I don't think so. I mean 1 1/2 in my experience is still very much a trainable and pup...It's a great idea and there are plenty of resources out there in terms of making it into a game and a safe haven for the pup...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get a trainer. MY guess is he is redirecting either from his base personality or unfair corrections.


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

The only things I really correct him on is him jumping and getting too excited to go out. I tell him to "Sit", and he gets aggressive.
Him pulling the leash. I just stop and get him next to me again and tell him "wait" (NO AGGRESSION)
Or if he Gets too wild near her ill grab his leash and try to redirect him, but he gets angry at me and gets aggressive.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It sounds like he is redirecting when he is excited. I would highly advise a trainer so that person can see in first hand what is happening.


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

I dont want to snip him, Im not sure that would even help. I feed him, walk him, basically lavish him with love. When he is nervous about something he knows I will protect him as he runs to my side lol. When he gets corrected he thinks just he is alpha and I need to change that somehow!


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you.  
I live in San Diego so it can get a little pricey. ill look into it though.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ShoBoudreau said:


> I dont want to snip him, Im not sure that would even help. I feed him, walk him, basically lavish him with love. When he is nervous about something he knows I will protect him as he runs to my side lol. When he gets corrected he thinks just he is alpha and I need to change that somehow!


I don't know if neutering would help...?

The 'alpha game' is a bit outdated by trainers now to say the least...so try not to think like that.

I agree with Jax. A trainer needs to see the situation, assess and direct you. It's especially important with a new(ish) baby in the house. This forum can only direct you based on what you say. You may be doing something wrong which you don't even realize. And if you can't point that out to us...we can't guide you...right...?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Does he only do it when you correct with the prong collar, or for other corrections such as verbal as well?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Does he only do it when you correct with the prong collar, or for other corrections such as verbal as well?


(Glad to see you're back!!!!)


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

So today for instance. Baby was having tummy time on her blanket, Gibson was laying next to her but started trying to pull her blanket from under her while his feet were getting pretty close to her body. I grabbed his coller ( not prong, since we take that off inside the house ) got him up and moved him away from her. I sat back down in between them and he got back up and tried getting the blanket from under her again. When I went to grab his collar this time to move him he snapped at me, bit me, and wouldn't let me grab his collar to move him. 

He never shows aggression when i'm outside taking him for walks and correct him to walk near me. 

This morning when he brought his leash to me I put it on him, ( this is when he starts getting excited ) I grabbed the BJORN ( even more excited ) now he is barking at me and shaking his leash. I go to grab the leash and command him to sit and wait ( he knows both ) he shows aggression.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

And when you say bites, how severe is the bite? 

It's so hard to tell such things over the internet. I do think you need to see a professional to get eyes on the situation.


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

Its pretty hard. he does leave marks. No blood.

I just need to figure out how to redirect his excitement into something positive I guess. Im not quite sure how to do that before he gets too excited and gets angry towards me.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

ShoBoudreau said:


> So today for instance. Baby was having tummy time on her blanket, Gibson was laying next to her but started trying to pull her blanket from under her while his feet were getting pretty close to her body. I grabbed his coller ( not prong, since we take that off inside the house ) got him up and moved him away from her. I sat back down in between them and he got back up and tried getting the blanket from under her again. When I went to grab his collar this time to move him he snapped at me, bit me, and wouldn't let me grab his collar to move him.
> 
> He never shows aggression when i'm outside taking him for walks and correct him to walk near me.
> 
> This morning when he brought his leash to me I put it on him, ( this is when he starts getting excited ) I grabbed the BJORN ( even more excited ) now he is barking at me and shaking his leash. I go to grab the leash and command him to sit and wait ( he knows both ) he shows aggression.


From what you're saying, I'd say its his perception of what you're doing. The grabbing the collar, the emotion from you some of the time, leaning in,tone of voice, he probably views it like you're attacking him. Or like was mentioned, unfair. 

I'd keep him away from the baby when she's laying out too. Don't take any chances. And I'd also quit babying him, when something is bothering him. That makes it worse, you aren't protecting him in that case. You're reinforcing his perception of something that you should help him ignore.


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

I never thought of it like that. ( him running to hide behind me )

Do you think it could also be a dominance thing? the only thing he REALLY works for is treats. But I guess now that I think of it we leave his food laying out for him whenever, he is allowed on the furniture. When I go to pull him off he mouths me ( not hard ), when we are done with our food we give him the rest after he just sits there begging. 

He is probably like, why the heck are you redirecting me when you let me do everything else my way! Which in his case would be unfair.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, personally I don't pay any attention to dominance or alpha anything. It sounds to me like you've just allowed him to get away with things, and probably accidentally taught him some of it. 

He needs more consistent structure. Teach him what you want so you aren't always having to stop things you don't want. No more free feeding. Whatever he doesnt eat when you put it down, gets taken away. No more begging, teach him a place command or crate him, which would probably be a better choice for you.

Quit grabbing him by the collar, he's going to bite you for real. Keep a leash on him. Correct him with a leash, calmly. No emotion. Treats need to be a reward, not a bribe. But really, I can say all this, and it can sound like no big deal, but learning to live with him at this point may be something you really do need the hands on help of a trainer.

The number one thing, keep him away from the baby when she's laying out, or just not being held by you. Walking them together like you do, that's great. I like that for creating a respect with the dog for the baby, but letting him test boundries like with the blanket, thats stuff you don't want to let get started.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if he works for treats id stop with the corrections or like he said take the corrections down and just use treats to teach him what you want for now, no grabbing, and keep far away from your child never leave alone etc.. Some dogs do bite when you give them a harsh correction not that uncommon. A lot wil probably warn you if they think they have been corrected unfair.


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome advice everyone. Thank you! We will most likely get him snipped, we don't need the extra testosterone while training him. It wouldn't hurt to anyways. We will also get a crate for him so he has a safe haven. Ill put him in there with a bone when we eat.


----------

